# This will make the "Lemmings" happy...



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife tells me our HR20-100 has been having issues turning on from day one, 4 months ago!! She has to unplug it several times to get it to start up. D* is replacing it ASAP.

Oh, well. I am now 1 for 1 with the HR20 series. I guess even members of the "HR20 Army" can get bad units, even me!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

gio1269 said:


> My wife tells me our HR20-100 has been having issues turning on from day one, 4 months ago!! She has to unplug it several times to get it to start up. D* is replacing it ASAP.
> 
> Oh, well. I am now 1 for 1 with the HR20 series. I guess even members of the "HR20 Army" can get bad units, even me!


There are plenty of bad ones out there, I had one that I bought from CC that was giving me a rough time, but the replacement was good. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought you were going to tell us that RS4 drove off a cliff

(sorry, I'm much too vulnerable to temptation)


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

joed32 said:


> There are plenty of bad ones out there


I know that. But my HR20-700 has been flawless compared to my HR10-250 and the Lemmings basically said I was lying. my HR20 can be that good, etc, etc, and I am just a General in the HR20-Army, etc.

Yes my HR20 h-700 has been perfect and better than Tivo. But I finally received a crappy HR20-100 and it brought this HR20 Army guy to his knees and realized even more D* boxes are not perfect even for me.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

gio1269 said:


> I know that. But my HR20-700 has been flawless compared to my HR10-250 and the Lemmings basically said I was lying. my HR20 can be that good, etc, etc, and I am just a General in the HR20-Army, etc.
> 
> Yes my HR20 h-700 has been perfect and better than Tivo. But I finally received a crappy HR20-100 and it brought this HR20 Army guy to his knees and realized even more D* boxes are not perfect even for me.


My HR21-700 was horrid. I got a HR20-100 as a replacement and it has been flawless.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

So by "Lemmings" you mean the HR2X crowd?


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

rminsk said:


> So by "Lemmings" you mean the HR2X crowd?


That's what I was thinking. The joker that started this thread seems much more like a Lemming than most here.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

rminsk said:


> So by "Lemmings" you mean the HR2X crowd?


TIVO Lemmings. The HR2X crowd is the "HR20 Army."

Read the post better.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

STL said:


> That's what I was thinking. The joker that started this thread seems much more like a Lemming than most here.


Ok, Clown!


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> Read the post better.


yeas, and perhaps attend the "Derek Zoolanders Center for Kids Who Cant Read Good" too.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

The mere fact that gio1269 owns Bose speakers speaks volumes about him! *LOL* That and his sig still lists a HR10-250 (and not any HR20s) despite being in some cult named the "HR20 Army".


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> I thought you were going to tell us that RS4 drove off a cliff
> 
> (sorry, I'm much too vulnerable to temptation)


Well, no doubt the 'army' would be happy, but I'm guessing the Lemmings would be sad to see one of us gone


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Well, no doubt the 'army' would be happy, but I'm guessing the Lemmings would be sad to see one of us gone


Even someone who calls them out regularly? 

You are their Reverend Wright.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

STL said:


> The mere fact that gio1269 owns Bose speakers speaks volumes about him! *LOL* That and his sig still lists a HR10-250 (and not any HR20s) despite being in some cult named the "HR20 Army".


OH, EXCUSE ME MISTER HT! The wife wanted the Bose speakers due to size. Fro avg HT/music when set up properly the sound is fine thank you. Maybe not to audio files, but 99% of people who hear them think they are nice as do I. Or at least good enough. I am sorry I don't live up to your standards when it comes to speakers.

I guess you are part of the Bose Bashing Crowd as well. There are always few everywhere you go... BTW, it's my fist HT set-up and it work well thank you!

I have not changed my signature here because I rarely post here anymore and this is a Tivo board.

Happy?

DIRECTV HR20-700 w/ Seagate 750GB/Antec enclosure
Native On - Stretch - 480/720p/1080i
Networked - Hardwired DSL/Wireless Gateway 3.0
Panasonic 42" Plasma TH-42PX60U
Pioneer VSX-816K Receiver
Bose 10 Series IV Speakers/Boston Acoustics XB4
Samsung DVD-R135
Sony DVP-NS55P
Harmony® 670 Remote
Zinwell WB 68
OTA
DirectTv since 2000


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Sure I am happy (with my HR10-250). And I don't believe I ever said I was unhappy.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

STL said:


> despite being in some cult named the "HR20 Army".


The *Tivo Lemmings* gave that name to ANYONE who feels they HR20 is a nice product and possibly in their opinion better liked that the Tivo HR10-250.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Tivo rocks!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

fasTLane said:


> Tivo rocks!


+1


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

fasTLane said:


> Tivo rocks!


So did Dinosaurs and Cavemen and Billy Haley and the Comets. Get my drift? 

Tivo has seen better days....


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

No. Tivo *ROCKS!* Get mine?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

gio1269 said:


> Tivo has seen better days....


So far my HR20's have not seen any good days.


----------

